# help give my black pit pup a halloween name



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got a black pit puppy 6 weeks old and my kids want to give him a halloween name. Any ideas? *added a pic


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe the Forum has a rule that we can't help you name a pet witout pictures. Just kidding, but we'd still love to see pics as we all conjure up some wickedly cool names. Male or Female?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's almost impossible to give an effectively appropriate pit name without pics of said pit. Plus I love pitties, so I just want to see pics anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

the first name that came to mind was "grim"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here he is. My wife said dracula...but shes not sure


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, his eyes show too much attention to call him zombie. Maybe "Lurk"? He looks like he'd sneak around and ambush you when you least expect it.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

How about Umbra? :coolkin:
(Umbra being the darkest part of a shadow)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

with those white paws - Lurch or Butler


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool! Keep em coming!! Also What about spook? Scared people might think racist slur. Another name was phantom and trickster. O and hes getting a halloween collar hehe


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh he's a cutie! I like Phantom!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Phantom sounds like a good name for him. He is a beautiful blue nose, by the way.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Crow, Raven, Ichabod.

I wanted Ichabod for my little guy, but my wife put her foot down on that one...


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha. Yea wifes have a way of doing that. And thanks bio. And we picked phantom


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: OMG!!! He is adorable! Love, love, love him! Wish I had found this thread earlier, but I do like Fantom (a nod to our own forum Fantom). I just love his little face and I have never met a Pitt Bull that I didn't love. I am a total dog freak though....just ask my Rottie, Lab and my Puggle....DOGS RULE!!!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Agreed pumpkin and thank u!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Phantom is pretty cute. I'm with Pumpkin - doggies are just the best. Had them all my life and wouldn't know what to do without them. Good luck with him.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He's a sweetie! I like Haunti's suggestion for Grim and Phantom is good too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about "Shadow"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> How about "Shadow"


We already picked Phantom. But shadow is my wifes gma's dogs name!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Savage

Caesar

Claude

Julius

Marshall

Pacer

Leviathan/Levy

EDIT:
Clyde


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

How about Lunatic? 
I thought of Shadow too but I like Phantom as well. Real cute puppy!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Hhow does the name SPOOKY sound huh,or for something crazy HARRY POTTER lol!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In case anyone is still wondering.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The name looks like it fits. What a cutie.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Phantom too. But I also thought of Puma even though it's not quite halloween. 

Here's some more:
-Jeckyl
-Beelzebub... Bub for short
-Slimer
-Gomez
-Coffin
-Grimsley


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently phantom is out! Ugh we have had him 5 days and no name.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Midnight
Darkness
Diablo
Demon
Devil (I like d names it would seem)


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Names I thought of spooky boo, thriller, reaper. We are determined To decide something official by tonight so we can start training him lol


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

We decided on "Reeper" like the grim reaper. For sure this time! Haha


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I vote for Shadow!

Hey, were did my shoe go? Only the Shadow knows


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

omg he is too cute. Darkness or Tempest storm are two I can think of.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Tempest Storm is a classic burlesque performer's name. She was, uh, super well endowed. hehe

I like phantom, or grimm or grimsly.



Blackrose1978 said:


> omg he is too cute. Darkness or Tempest storm are two I can think of.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I want a dog called Somewhere.........


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol thanks for the visual laugh Roxy. Big thanks to all who shouted out names. Reaper is his name he's even got a Halloween collar with candy corn,ghosts,pumpkins on I and a skull name tag that says "Don't fear the REAPER " LMAO


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought Phantom was nice but Reaper has a better ring when calling him.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Aaawww... Who's a big sweetie??


----------

